# CANON MF8180C Driver



## skyle (Sep 18, 2006)

This is a great Multi-Function Color Laser Printer, fax, scanner. Only one problem, PC only! Didn't all of that go away with Mac OS 9? I thought that segregation had ended!  Multi-function HPs are really mediocre for many reasons and there is just not much else to compare to compare to if you're looking for a MF Color Laser. Any ideas of weather there is a way to print from MAC OS X to this thing with all of the same options and quality as from a PC? Thanks for any help.


Specifications of the printer:
http://www.macmall.com/macmall/shop/detail~dpno~7055545.asp


----------

